# CCP Rod In FLORIDA SPORTSMAN Magazine . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

CCP Rod In FLORIDA SPORTSMAN Magazine . . .


*http://www.floridasportsman.com/2015/08/21/surf-fishing-gear/*


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good article. Thanks to my friend Rich Vidulich... 

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rich is the pompano King. Nice article


----------

